# brancher & configurer sagem fast 800 mac duo intel leopard



## franckess (1 Juin 2008)

bonjour

Ayant changé de mac , et je voudrais installer la connection sur internet , sur un imac 24 intelcore 2 duo. ;sur l'ancien un g4 je me servais du modem sagem fast 800/840 . Apres avoir telecharger le drive v4.0.6.intl  ;et je l'ai mis sur mon nouvel appareil, des problemes, soit le mac se met haout, ou rien ne se produit ; tout en ayant je pense corectement tout installé.  y aurais t-il un endroit ou je puis me renseigner, ou ais-je pris le bon pilote... 

avec l'ancien çà marchais bien la preuve j'écrit cet appel au secours...  

merci d'avance


----------



## Aliboron (1 Juin 2008)

Un des soucis avec les modems USB, c'est qu'il faut à chaque fois attendre la sortie de pilotes adaptés. Et ensuite, arriver à les installer, ce qui n'est manifestement toujours pas simple. Le mieux est probablement de faire une recherche sur le forum, il y a pas mal de fils qui ont abordé la question, comme celui-ci, par exemple, ou encore celui-là.

Mais bon, en ce qui me concerne, ça fait longtemps que mon Sagem 800 a trouvé sa vraie place : sur l'étagère (parce que je n'ose pas le mettre à la poubelle). Un modem Ethernet, ça présente de nombreux avantages (et en particulier ne nécessite pas d'installation de pilotes) et ne coûte pas si cher de nos jours (d'autant moins que la plupart des FAI en proposent)...


----------

